# Driving in St Maarten Questions



## lele32 (Sep 29, 2006)

Are there any problems we should be aware of when renting a car?  Is it ok to drive to the French side?  Any experiences with being charged for dents, etc. that were on the car when you got it?  Are signs, in English?  Any recommendations or things we should be aware of?  All comments appreciated


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 29, 2006)

Nothing in particular other than make note of all the dents.  We usually request one of their older cars - it's cheaper and we don't worry about dents since they're usually beat up pretty good by then.

Drive to French side - no difference just the signs are in french but quite understandable.

Don't lock your valubles in the trunk - take them with you.


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 29, 2006)

I suggest the CDW insurance, it's cheap by US standards. Check for a spare tire at time of rental, make them record the damage and rent an older car. Driving on sxm is very easy except for the heavy traffic spots. As I get older and more cautious there are some destinations I don't rent anymore, St Maarten will never be one of them. Have fun


----------



## normab (Sep 30, 2006)

YOu have been given great advice already. Check the quality of the tires too.  We always rent and have found it is better to get a car with some dents already, and we usually take their insurance since they do not bother us if we have bought it--mind you--we would not do this in the US.

Driving the island is easy, just watch the road from Phillipsburg to Oyster Pond at night, there are no lights and there is a large ditch right to the side of the road going north.


----------



## Neil Rooney (Sep 30, 2006)

There is NO right on red on the Dutch side.


----------



## TomR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Auto Insurance*

We only purchase liability insurance on St, Maarten, which generally costs about $5 per day.  Our credit card covers collision. You might want to check with your credit card company before you go.


----------



## Greg G (Oct 1, 2006)

When we were last there in 2001 this is what I remember (other more recent travelers can chime in if something has changed from this):

- There are several traffic circles on the island
- Moped and Motorcyclists sometimes ride as if they have a death wish(weaving in and out of traffic)
- Some places on the island can be quite curvy.  Also watch out for animals such as goats, cows on the french side.
- Roads on the French side seemed in general to be in better shape
- In more urban areas you will sometimes see people stop their car right in the road to chat with somebody but generally they are considerate if they know they are holding up things.
- The Cole Bay / Welfare Rd  three way intersection where coming from Simpson Bay and going straight takes you to Marigot or the right to Phillipsburg had no stop light (or stop signs I think?) when we were there.  Thus it's kind of interesting negotiating who's turn it is to go at that intersection.  From what I remember a line of traffic will keep going until your bold enough to cut in or someone is nice enough to let you in.  Don't know if they ever put up a stoplight or not (traffic circle would've been a good idea there).  Sometime circling west and around through Sandy Ground can be quicker.
- As previous reviewers mentioned, don't leave any valuables in your car.
- speed limits are in kilometers/hour
- avoid rush hour (especially at the above mentioned 3 way intersection) or times when the simpson bay, sandy ground area bridges raise as traffic can get quite backed up.

Greg


----------



## Neil Rooney (Oct 2, 2006)

*Not all cards cover you outside of USA*

CAUTION!! Not all credit cards, gold cards too, cover you OUTSIDE of the USA. Call the 800 number on the back of your card and ask them to email or fax you verification of coverage outside of the USA.


----------



## jfitz (Oct 3, 2006)

Some rental car companies are known to be fussier about minor dings than others.  We always take photos of the car with the rental agent before accepting delivery.  Make sure the spare tire and jack are in the trunk.  You will find plenty of discussion about car rentals at Travel Talk Online.  There are plenty of reliable rental agencies on the island.  My personal favorite is Mohamed at Panoramic.  

Purchase liability coverage from the rental car vendor as your US coverage is rarely valid in SXM.  Check with your credit card issuer to see if their collision coverage is valid and get it in writing.  My MBNA card does cover collision damage in SXM.

SXM is on the metric system so speed limits are KM/HR and gasoline is dispensed by the liter.  Signs are in English on the Dutch side, French on the French side.  Traffic signs are in the standard European graphic only fashion and are easily understandable.

Driving on the island is not a problem.  If you are from a big USA city, the courtesy of the islands drivers will astound you.  Locals use a horn toot to give you the right of way, as a thank you when you yield to them, a hello, or just to prove that the horn is still working.   Traffic will back up in the areas already mentioned as well as through Marigot.  Simpson Bay bridge openings are done by a schedule.  Try to avoid that area at those times.  Get a good roadmap as the entrances to many beaches are poorly marked.  One is available for about $5 at the Shipwreck and Lord & Hunter stores.  Although it is marked as a Sint Maarten map it covers the entire island.  Often the signs directing you to beachfront bars/restaurants are the best way to find a particular beach, Mr. Busby's for Dawn Beach and Kali's for Friar's Bay Beach for example.

When you park, don't leave any valuables in your car, including the trunk of the car.


----------



## Bootser (Oct 3, 2006)

Also look at this thread for a map and more driving info.


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31842


----------

